
Show HN: Arc – Hire full-time remote developers and engineering teams - weitingliu
https://arc.dev
======
weitingliu
Hello HN!

We're excited to announce Arc today! We aim to change the way we hire and work
remotely.

My first startup SocialPicks (YC 07!) was actually a remote company back in
2006. I was based in the Bay Area, co-founder Keven was in Vancouver, and our
lead dev Olivier was in Toronto. This was pre-Slack, pre-Zoom, pre-Trello. I
guess we’re the OG’s of the remote world. Back then it was actually quite hard
to grow our remote team, as this would require, essentially, trusting
strangers on the internet to join us on the intense rollercoaster ride of
startup life.

Fast forward to today: The bulk of remote hiring services are still focused on
finding short-term freelancers, rather than thinking of remote work as a
genuine full-time employment option. It’s clear that the friction of going
remote is still too high for many organizations and individuals. This is why
we are launching Arc today: to offer a complete remote hiring solution to find
full-time remote developers and build remote engineering teams.

We're introducing Arc early to get feedback from the HN community. As we work
to reduce the friction of hiring remotely for both sides of the hiring
equation, we invite you - developers and organizations alike - to join us on
this journey.

We would love to hear any thoughts or feedback!

------
k__
Remote dev here.

I'm signed up to CodementorX for over a year now.

I liked the vetting process and the people working there were very nice and
helpful.

Never got a project via that platform, but I also only applied actively for
projects for a month or so, then I got a book deal and after I wrote that book
I got other projects where companies directly contacted me.

The service itself seems to be rather passive, like, you have to search and
apply for projects yourself and hope you get one. It's not that they have a
bunch of recruiters doing that work for you, which I would prefer.

~~~
bdcravens
I've been proactively contacted for CodementorX projects. I believe they favor
those who are active and have a good review history in their regular mentoring
side of the business.

------
bdcravens
Can you provide some statistics on where your developers are located?

